#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Τοποθέτηση πλακιδίων

## marianna_arch

Καλημέρα συνάδερφοι και χρόνια πολλά. Σε μια ανακαίνιση που κάνω προβληματίζομαι σχετικά με το αν θα κολλήσω να νέα πλακάκια του μπάνιου πάνω στα παλιά σε κάποιες επιφάνειες ή αν θα πρέπει να ξηλώσω τα παλιά να σοβατίσω και να βάλω μετά τα νέα. Τα παλιά είναι κολλημένα με τσιμέντο. Ο πλακάς μου μου είπε πως αντέχουν να τα κολλήσω και μάλιστα τα χτυπήσαμε (τα παλιά) με την βαριά και είναι πολύ ανθεκτικά αλλά ο υδραυλικός μου εξέφρασε την γνώμη ότι λόγω της υγρασίας του μπάνιου το παλιό τσιμέντο μπορεί σε μερικά χρόνια να αλλοιωθεί και τελικά να μου  πετάξει έξω τα πλακάκια. Εσείς εκτιμάται ότι είναι ασφαλής η πρώτη πιο οικονομική λύση την οποία προτιμάει και ο πελάτης μου; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## asak

Αρκεί να γίνει σωστά η τοποθέτηση των νέων πλακιδίων. Επιλογή της κατάλληλης κόλλας, να μην υπάρχουν κενά (κουφώσεις) μεταξύ παλαιών και νέων και ίσως οι νέος αρμοί να μην τοποθετηθούν πάνω στους υφιστάμενους.
Η άποψη του υδραυλικού άστοχη κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Άρα ασφαλής η πρώτη λύση, όσο για την πιο οικονομική νομίζω ότι το κρίνεις καλύτερα εσύ.

----------

marianna_arch

----------


## Xάρης

Πότε κατασκευάστηκε η οικοδομή;
Έχει γίνει μέχρι σήμερα άλλη ανακαίνιση του εν λόγω λουτρού;
Υποθέτω ότι θα έχουν περάσει τουλάχιστον 20 χρόνια.
Μετά από τόσα χρόνια μήπως θα έπρεπε να εξετάσεις και τον έλεγχο και ενδεχόμενη αντικατάσταση των σωληνώσεων ύδρευσης που διέρχονται από τους τοίχους;
Η τοποθέτηση των πλακιδίων με τσιμέντο και όχι με κόλλα δηλώνει ότι εφαρμόστηκε μια κακή πρακτική τοποθέτησης των πλακιδίων. 

Πέρα από την αντοχή του υποστρώματος (υπάρχοντα πλακίδια), φοβάμαι ότι θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα με την πρόσφυση της κόλλας. Θα χρειαστείς υποθέτω ένα αστάρι. 
Γιατί δεν καλείς το τμήμα τεχνικής υποστήριξης της ISOMAT (801.11.150.150, Δε-Πα 07:30-15:30) ή άλλης αντίστοιχης εταιρίας να σε συμβουλέψουν οι ειδικοί;
Χρήσιμος κι ΑΥΤΟΣ ο οδηγός με τα προϊόντα της παραπάνω εταιρίας αλλά και το ΚΑΝ' ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ.

----------


## asak

Σίγουρα αν το υπάρχον πλακάκι είναι λείο, θα χρειαστεί ελαφρύ τρίψιμο (με τροχό) προκειμένου να απλωθεί το αστάρι και να έχει καλή πρόσφυση η κόλλα.
Η επιλογή πάντως ενός καλού εξειδικευμένου εμπειροτέχνη πλακά θα σου λύσει όλους του προβληματισμούς σου.
Η γνώμη του υδραυλικού επίσης σίγουρα εμπεριέχει και τη δική του επιπλέον συνεισφορά στο έργο.

----------


## seismic

Τα παλιά πλακάκια τοποθετημένα με στιμεντόλασπη είναι ότι πιο γερό υπάρχει. 
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτό.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στην παλιά τοποθέτηση με τσιμεντόλασπη δεν χρησιμοποιούσαν αρμούς οπότε υπάρχει το πρόβλημα της ανύπαρκτης ελαστικότητας. Αν δεν υπάρχει κούφιο σημείο όμως κανένα πρόβλημα.
Προτείνω α) να χαράξετε με τροχό μεγάλα τετράγωνα πάνω στο παλιό πλακάκι, βάθους 1 cm για να παραλάβει τις συστολές διαστολές.
β) Να περάσετε με ρητίνη την επιφάνεια πριν τοποθετήσει ο πλακάς την κόλλα για τα νέα πλακάκια για καλύτερη πρόσφυση.
γ) Τα νέα πλακάκια να έχουν 5 mm αρμό.
δ) Αν οι παλιές σωληνώσεις είναι γαλβανιζέ πρέπει να βγουν γιατί όταν οξειδωθούν θα τα πετάξουν όλα.
ε) Η πρόσμιξη ενός κιλού ξυλόκολλας στα 25 κιλά κόλλας πλακιδίων βοηθά στην ελαστικότητα και την πρόσφυση πάνω σε λείες ή ξύλινες επιφάνειες.
Μάλιστα αν έχουμε να τοποθετήσουμε πλακάκια πάνω σε ξύλο καλό είναι να ακολουθηθεί η πάρα πάνω συνιστώμενη μέθοδος πρόσμιξης, αλλά εκτός αυτής πρέπει να περάσουμε με σκέτη ξυλόκολλα την επιφάνεια του ξύλου λίγο πριν τοποθετήσουμε την άλλη κόλλα.

----------


## Xάρης

> Τα παλιά πλακάκια τοποθετημένα με στιμεντόλασπη είναι ότι πιο γερό υπάρχει.


Δεν νομίζω. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην υπάρχουν κενά στις γωνίες των πλακιδίων διότι η λάσπη τοποθετείται στο μέσο του πλακιδίου και απλώνεται με την τοποθέτηση του στον τοίχο. Με ένα χτύπημα στις άκρες των πλακιδίων μπορεί κανείς να το επιβεβαιώσει από τον υπόκωφο ήχο που θα ακούσει. 

Αντιθέτως η κόλλα απλώνεται στον τοίχο και όχι στο πλακάκι και μετά τοποθετείται το πλακάκι στον τοίχο.
Στην τοποθέτηση με κόλλα που μάλιστα είναι βιομηχανικό προϊόν, άρα σταθερής ποιότητας, δεν υπάρχουν κενά. Εφαρμόζει τέλεια το πλακάκι. Οι δε κόλλες μπορεί να είναι πολύ πιο ισχυρές και σε αντοχή και σε ικανότητα πρόσφυσης, αναλόγως της ποιότητας της κόλλας, από τη "λάσπη". 

Ο αρμός που θα έχουν τα πλακάκια μπορεί να είναι και 4mm και 3mm και 2mm. Εξαρτάται από τις αισθητικές απαιτήσεις του ιδιοκτήτη.
Ακόμα και με 0mm αρμό θα μπορούσαν να τοποθετηθούν. Όταν όμως διέρχονται από τον τοίχο σωλήνες θέρμανσης/ζεστού νερού χρήσης, ενδέχεται λόγω των συστολοδιαστολών να αποκολληθούν.

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

Όπως λες Χάρη σωστά, μπορεί να υπάρχουν κενά πίσω από τα πλακάκια. 
Ωστόσο ένας καλός μάστορας της τότε εποχής αφού τοποθετούσε με λάσπη τα πλακάκια μετά κατασκεύαζε ένεμα από τσιμέντο πολύ μαλακό και το έριχνε από πίσω από τα πλακάκια για να κλείσει όλα τα κενά που άφηνε η λάσπη.
Πρόσφατα προσπάθησα να βγάλω τέτοια πλακάκια με το κομπρεσέρ και ήταν αδύνατον να ξεκολλήσουν από την τσιμεντόλασπη.

----------


## Xάρης

> Ωστόσο ένας καλός μάστορας της τότε εποχής αφού τοποθετούσε με λάσπη τα πλακάκια μετά κατασκεύαζε ένεμα από τσιμέντο πολύ μαλακό και το έριχνε από πίσω από τα πλακάκια για να κλείσει όλα τα κενά που άφηνε η λάσπη.


Ενδιαφέρον αυτό που λες αλλά δεν το έχω δει πουθενά.
Προφανώς οι εδώ μάστορες δεν ήταν τόσο μερακλήδες.

Το ένεμα πώς το ενέχεαν στα κενά; Όπως γίνεται σήμερα με τις τσιμεντενέσεις; Δεν νομίζω.

----------


## seismic

Τοποθετούσαν περιμετρικά μία μόνο σειρά πλακάκια, και αφού τα γέμιζαν με ένεμα πολύ υδαρής τσιμεντόλασπης τότε μόνο προχωρούσαν στην πάρα πάνω σειρά πλακιδίων. 
Το ένεμα το έχυναν πίσω από τα πλακάκια με ένα τενεκεδάκι, όπως γεμίζουν σήμερα τους αρμούς στα δάπεδα όταν τοποθετούν πέτρες.
Για να πάει παντού το ένεμα πρέπει η λάσπη που βάζεις στο πλακάκι να την τοποθετείς στο κέντρο του, σε στρογγυλή μορφή, ώστε όταν ρίχνουμε το ένεμα μεταξύ του τοίχου και του πλακιδίου να μπορεί αυτό να πάει παντού.
Το πάχος της λάσπης πίσω από το πλακάκι ( αφού αυτό έχει τοποθετηθεί ) πρέπει να είναι 1,5 με 2 cm ώστε να μπορεί να διεισδύσει παντού το ένεμα.
Ακόμα αυτή η παλιά μέθοδος ήταν χρονοβόρα αλλά από την άλλη γλίτωναν το λάσπωμα της τουαλέτας. Μόνο ένα υδαρή σοβά ( πεταχτό ) για πρόσφυση έκαναν και μετά τοποθετούσαν με λάσπη τα πλακάκια.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

"Περιμετρικά"; Εννοείς προφανώς στη βάση του τοίχου και στην περίμετρο του δαπέδου και όχι στην περίμετρο του τοίχου.
Η "λάσπη" προφανώς τοποθετείται στο κέντρο του πλακιδίου και όταν αυτό πιέζεται κατά την τοποθέτησή του στον τοίχο, απλώνεται και δημιουργεί μια κυκλική επιφάνεια. Αφήνοντας κενά "τρίγωνα" στις τέσσερις γωνίες.
Όταν όμως απλωθεί τόσο που ο "λασπωμένος κύκλος" καλύψει τη διάσταση του πλακιδίου, πώς θα περάσει το ένεμα στις δύο κάτω γωνίες;

----------


## seismic

@Χάρης
"Περιμετρικά"; Εννοείς προφανώς στη βάση του τοίχου και στην περίμετρο του δαπέδου και όχι στην περίμετρο του τοίχου.
seismic
Πάντα ξεκινάμε να τοποθετούμε την δεύτερη σειρά στα πλακάκια Ποτέ δεν τοποθετούμε την πρώτη σειρά πρώτη.
Τα πλακάκια τοποθετούνται ως εξής. Καρφώνουμε ή στερεώνουμε με κάποιο τρόπο πηχάκια ξύλινα περιμετρικά πάνω στους τοίχους για να πατήσουν επάνω τα πλακάκια της δεύτερης σειράς και προσέχουμε τα εξής.
α) Να είναι πλήρως αλφαδιασμένα, ώστε από το σημείο που ξεκινάμε σε αυτό να καταλήξουμε.
Πριν τα καρφώσουμε στον τοίχο καλό είναι να σημαδέψουμε με ένα μολύβι περιμετρικά τον τοίχο ώστε να ελέγξουμε πρώτα αν συμπίπτουν οι αλφαδιές.
β) Τα πηχάκια αυτά πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν και να απέχουν από το δάπεδο περίπου 20 cm.
Δηλαδή την πρώτη σειρά των πλακιδίων την τοποθετούμε τελευταία αφού τελειώσουμε όλα τα άλλα πλακάκια.
Αυτό γίνετε διότι το πάτωμα μπορεί να είναι στραβό 
Αν πάει στραβά η πρώτη σειρά περιμετρικά της τουαλέτας στραβά θα πάνε και τα άλλα από πάνω.
Για αυτό τον λόγο καρφώνουμε το πηχάκι μία σειρά πάρα πάνω από το δάπεδο.
Πάνω σε αυτό το πηχάκι τοποθετούμε περιμετρικά της τουαλέτας μία σειρά πλακάκια, να πατάνε πάνω του.
γ) Αν τα πλακάκια έχουν διάσταση π.χ 20 Χ 20 cm το πηχάκι θα το καρφώσουμε 17 cm πάνω από το πάτωμα της τουαλέτας. Δηλαδή 3 cm πιο κάτω από την διάσταση του πλακιδίου. Αυτό το κάνουμε για να έχουμε την δυνατότητα να μπορούμε να κόψουμε με τον κόφτη τα πλακάκια της πρώτης σειράς για να πάρουμε τις κλίσεις του δαπέδου ακριβώς. Για αυτό την πρώτη σειρά την τοποθετούμε τελευταία αφού πρώτα έχουμε τελειώσει και τους τοίχους και το δάπεδο 
 @Χάρης
Η "λάσπη" προφανώς τοποθετείται στο κέντρο του πλακιδίου και όταν αυτό πιέζεται κατά την τοποθέτησή του στον τοίχο, απλώνεται και δημιουργεί μια κυκλική επιφάνεια. Αφήνοντας κενά "τρίγωνα" στις τέσσερις γωνίες.
Όταν όμως απλωθεί τόσο που ο "λασπωμένος κύκλος" καλύψει τη διάσταση του πλακιδίου, πώς θα περάσει το ένεμα στις δύο κάτω γωνίες;
seismic
Φροντίζουμε η λάσπη που τοποθετούμε στο κέντρο του πλακιδίου να είναι λίγη ώστε όταν την συμπιέσουμε να αφήσει περιμετρικά κενά για να μπορεί να περάσει το ένεμα και από κάτω.

----------


## Xάρης

Η τεχνική που γνωρίζω ότι ακολουθούν οι πλακάδες είναι όπως σχεδόν την περιγράφεις με τη διαφορά ότι τελειώνουν πρώτα τον έναν τοίχο για να συνεχίσουν στον επόμενο και δεν ξεκινούν από όλη την περίμετρο του λουτρού.
Επίσης, το ένεμα δεν τον είχα δει πουθενά να εφαρμόζεται, όταν τουλάχιστον παλιότερα τα τοποθετούσαν με "λάσπη".
Τέλος, δεν νομίζω ότι η πρακτική του να εφαρμόσουμε τόση μόνο "λάσπη" ώστε να αφεθούν "διάδρομοι" για να προχωρήσει το ένεμα και προς τα κάτω, μπορεί να έχει απόλυτη επιτυχία.

Για τους παραπάνω λόγους που αναφέρθηκαν θεωρώ ότι η βέλτιστη τεχνική τοποθέτησης είναι με την εφαρμογή της κατάλληλης κόλλας πλακιδίων σε σταθερό επιχρισμένο υπόστρωμα.

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

Συμφωνώ και εγώ Χάρη ότι είναι καλύτερη η κόλλα. Εγώ περιέγραψα απλά πως τα τοποθετούσαν χωρίς κόλλα τότε που δεν υπήρχε η κόλλα. Αυτή ήταν η τότε τακτική και έπρεπε να ήσουν πολύ καλός μάστορας για να την πετύχεις. 
Τώρα με την κόλλα και εγώ αυτήν την τεχνική που λες ακολουθώ. Έναν έναν τοίχο.
Παλιά όμως δεν είχαν ούτε κόλλα ούτε σταυρουδάκια για αρμούς.
Αν σου ξεφύγει τώρα λίγο ο αρμός, είναι εύκολο να το κλέψεις λίγο με τα σταυρουδάκια και να το φέρεις πάλη στα ίσα, διότι απλά έχεις αρμό. 
Παλιά αν σου ξέφευγε λίγο το πλακάκι ήταν δύσκολο να το φέρεις γιατί δεν άφηναν αρμό.
Οπότε ήταν επιτακτικό οι αλφαδιές να είναι τέλειες, και αυτό το πετυχαίνει κάποιος μόνο όταν βάλεις την πρώτη τουλάχιστον σειρά πλακάκια περιμετρικά.
Στην παλιά τεχνική με λάσπη τοποθετούσαν τα πλακάκια περιμετρικά και για έναν άλλο λόγο.
Για να κερδίσουν λίγο χρόνο να ξεραθεί λίγο η αρχική λάσπη ώστε να μην πετάξει η υδροστατική πίεση που δημιουργούσε το ένεμα το πλακάκι προς τα έξω.

----------

ibo, Xάρης

----------


## ibo

ωραία αναλυση... αν κ δεν την εχω συναντήσει πουθενα... ίσως σε κανα εγχειρίδιο.
Ενίοτε τα πλακάκια τα σπάγανε και είχαν εμφανή τσιμεντοκονία  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

seismic

----------

